
Sniper shatters record, kills ISIS fighter from 2 miles away - ALee
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/06/22/report-canadian-sniper-kills-isis-fighter-2-miles-away/418889001/
======
nawgszy
My god, usatoday.com is one of the worst websites I've ever been on. The
autoplaying video ad going over the title photo was bad enough, but then it
followed me down the screen.

Not only that, but the layout of the actual article/content made it feel like
an advertisement, to the point I mistakenly clicked the X in the top right of
the article and then.. got taken to the home page of the website. Ok, then.

Anyways, interesting article, even if a little scarce on details, I guess. I'm
having a tough time separating my feelings on what I read from those on where
I read it.

~~~
CarolineW
A somewhat better report was posted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14613658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14613658)

